# Columbia sportswear



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Many companies only get negative press on internet sights(not neccesarily this sight) so I thought that a positive statement for a company was in order.I recently sent in my columbia quad parka for repairs on the zipper,and a small tear.They called me today stating that I will be recieving a new jacket with my choice of style and camo pattern.Hats off to columbia for an outstanding warranty,and customer service!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is one of the reasons I always wear columbia for my waterfowl camo........Customer service that is second to none!!


----------



## aglatz (Dec 8, 2005)

I was talking with Craig Foster, he use to be co-owner of the Hodgeman Wader Company in N. IL by me-- new sponsorship with Columbia for the 2006 for the FLYWAYHIGHWAY shows-- great company and camo gear!!


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

My question is why a quality company like Columbia want to pay to be associated with a show like Flyway Highway?

So is Craig Foster that big of a dumbass in real life? I only get OLN and don't get to see that many waterfowl shows but I can't make myself watch Flyway Highway. I thought Ducks with Billy and Buck was bad.

I was really impressed with the show that had them in a gym working out in waders. What the hell?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

brianb said:


> I was really impressed with the show that had them in a gym working out in waders. What the hell?


Apparently he is the son or grandson of the creator of Hodgman, so it must be his way of advertising.. :roll:

THe flyway highway is one weak show!!!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Columbia did the same for me a few years back, replacing a Quad shell I sent in for a repair. This fall they replaced the entire coat when the Thinsulate detached itself inside the liner. Coat was from 1989 but I now have a new Quad Parka.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

FLYWAY HIGHWAY SHOULD JUST FLYAWAY!!

DISGUST DISGUST :eyeroll: :eyero :eyeroll: :down:


----------



## bildoo (May 16, 2011)

hi there, did u got my mail? :beer:


----------

